# Urgent help required please ladies



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi

I have fostered many many pregnant cats for the local rescue centre, but this time she is my own cat!

i'll give you her background.
I found her 7 weeks ago, tied in a bag in a skip on a building site! She was checked out at the vets, given a full bill of health and booked in for her jabs the following week. Well during the exam for herjabs the vet thought she could be expecting so we postponed vaccinations until we were sure and just had her treated for worms and fleas. She is seal pointed, but not of the modern siamese style, more like a small dainty pointed brittish.

Lo and behold she was VERY pregnant and today is D DAY!

She delivered a small but lively kitten (68g) about an hour and a half ago, but nothing since. She's been very attentive to the kitten but she's also been up and about for food and drink too. She seems to have stalled labour and I'm unsure of the next step. I have spoken to the vets and they have suggested leaving things for a couple more hours as she is comfortable, and then bring her and kitten in, so he can administer oxytocin. Is there anything i can do to help move things along before taking them out to the vets?

Like I said I have nursed and helped over 11 rescued foster queens in the past, and never had this problem before. They have all given birth without needing too much assistance. Well apart from the difficult breeches or the mam refusing to do the cleanup! Those problems i'm used to, but this one is new to me!

HELP!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They do sometimes have a break in between kittens. If you can get the kitten feeding from her, that sometimes helps getting things moving again. Can you feel more kittens inside her? If she does have others they should be easy to feel.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry can't give you any advice, just wanted to congratulate you on your new baby. I am sure a more helpful member will be along soon.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiay well eating & getting up seems like a good sign, they can go for quite a while between babies and if she isnt in pain crying /ill I wouldnt worry too much.

Have you felt her belly? She might only have 1 baby?

also Cats can stop there own pregnancy's if they feel threatened or stress, is there any noise/new people about?

well done for mummy with her other baby x


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Hiya

Just phoned vets again as she still hasnt produced anything else. They have said that as she is happy still then there isnt anything to worry about. Only worry if she is straining and not producing.

She is losing bloody discharge a bit but no more than i would expect a cat in the middle of birth to lose. She is nursing the kitten happily most of the time, and taking short breaks for a wander, food and drink.

No new people/pets around.

She definatly has more in there, her tummy is huge and the hard "lumps" that are the kittens can be felt. I was also able to feel lots and lots of movement up until yesterday with the kittens moving and doing somersaults.

I have heard of interrupted labour - which is what i think this is. What causes it and should i be worried?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its just a waiting game. Some can go hours between kittens quite happily. I have heard of kittens being born 2 days after their siblings. If its womb inertia where labour just stops completely rather than just taking a break, then that does happen from time to time, but I am not sure if anyone could tell you why, there are probably multiple reasons why. If that has happened then its a caesar for your girl, so its best to give her a bit of time, to see if things get underway on their own.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes I have heard of a Bengal queen who would birth kittens but usually retain one! Infact I think she once birthed on a Friday to 3 kittens, still had one inside but didn't birth that until the following Wednesday!!

The breeder said they knew kitty was in there, mum wasn't distressed so left her to it plus she had been known to do this. The breeder said to me that as long as queen seems happy & not in any distress then it's usually best to leave them, although I guess each circumstance is different & if in doubt then vet check would be advisable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Woooo! Kitten Number 2 Has Just Arrived!

2 Black Torties So Far!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbup: I love torties :biggrin: Congratulations :biggrin: Mum obviously wants to take her time


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

HA she's gone into rest mode again, still big belly, still lumps palpable so still more kittens to come! me thinks this is going to be a looongg one! COFFEE anyone?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

you might need something stronger than coffee at this rate :biggrin: Mind you at least she is pacing herself


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

too true! a very large g&t for when its over! The joys of kitten birth! I still have to get up at 5.30am so i might need a few matchsticks tomorrow!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone mum on kitten number 2, hope the others won't be long for you.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww kittens congrats 
mum sure is taking her time. 
Hope the rest come quicker for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning ladies, Well after dozing on the sofa with sheba in her box with the 2 kittens, she promptly snuggled down for the night and hasnt produced anything else yet. She did birth the 2nd placenta at about midnight though.

I have palpated her and she has at least 1 (i think 2) kittens left, and I can feel movement, so they are ok!

She is perfectly happy, feeding, cleaning, nursing, drinking, snuggling, sleeping etc - acting just like any new mum! 

She still wants me very close which is why I know we will eventually be seeing the other babies, but she is just taking her time.

I'm not as concerned as i was yesterday as this seems to be her pattern, but if nothing by midday I'm tempted to pop her up to the vets for an oxytocin jab to see if we can move things along.

Here is her pattern so far:

first kitten - 10am
first placenta 10.05am

2nd kitten 5pm
2nd placenta 12.00am

she seems able to happily delay things and just progress whenever she feels like it! If her pattern of about 7hours between kittens is true we should be expecting another shortly! lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I should add that kitten 2, was also with only a little pushing, and no great distress from mum.


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

when I was at the vet yesterday she told me as long as mum was not pushing and straining kittens could be ok for days?
my girlie however has no more, just wanted to make sure
fingers crossed they come soon
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

hstar said:


> when I was at the vet yesterday she told me as long as mum was not pushing and straining kittens could be ok for days?
> my girlie however has no more, just wanted to make sure
> fingers crossed they come soon
> xxx


Thats pretty much what my vet has said. Providing she isnt straining, showing signs of illness or discomfort, and is generally well and happy its ok to leave her be. Especially considering she now has spread the first kitten births apart.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news just wondered how things were going?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

no news at all! still at least 1 more kitten to come, kitten is still alive as movements are obvious from looking at sheba also movements felt when palpating! I'm popping her to the vets today as i think this has gone on long enough and would like them to give her a shot of oxytocin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

right appointment at the vets at 10.45 - 

will update everyone on what she's up to!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi billyboysmammy,
How did you get on at the vets?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I'm off shortly to pick her up! She ended up with a c section , oxytocin didnt work and then on exray they found a HUGE kitten! The vets and me on palpation had thought she had at least 3 more inside, but it was actually the skull and pelvis of the giant kitten we were feeling! They found a little one stuck behind him too.

Unfortunatly the retained kittens didnt make it, there must have been some sort of congenital defect, as it is over 11cm long aparently and weighs 228g!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder the poor girl couldnt part with it!, it was just to big to even move down into the birth canal which is why she wasnt straining or anything! The kitten stuck behind him was alive at birth, but had probably been so weakened by the wait for the birth and being unable to move down the uterine horns, he just passed away on the operating table. 

She has been speyed along with the cesar, and has aprently come round from the anaesthetic well and is feeding her two girls. Gutted that we couldnt save the remaining kitten, but then it obviously had problems so it was for the best.

Off to vets now to pick her up!

bbm xxx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry for the two you lost:crying:
Wow that was some size.
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

thats sad bit you did get two very nice kittens from it, and that is the main thing, i am glad you had her done at same time one less op to worry about. hope all goes well now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, if she was going under the knife she may aswell have been speyed at the same time, makes things easier for the future. 

She is home now and has just nursed her kittens well and come t me for a cuddle! Its unbelievable the amount of milk she has! as she feeds, the other teats are actually dripping milk, I can honestly say ive never seen that before!

I did see the deceased kittens, the "normal" one was a beautiful little red and whit bi-colour (almost van), and the BIIIGGG kitten was well just monsterous! absoloutly huge, it looked very odd. Tiny dwarfed front legs, cleft palate, big big long body, huge head, and long back legs. I hate to say it but i'm actually relieved he died before birth as i hate making the decision to put down.

bbm xx


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

aw am so sorry
have just had chance to check how you got on
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning ladies!

Well sheebs seems to be a little uncomfortable today (hardly suprising), but has eaten a little scrambled egg. She's nursing her babies well, more frequently but for less time as i think the little claws pull at her sore tummy. The babies have each gained 35g from their birth so doing nicely! I have already got a confirmed home for one, but not for the other... yet! lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh bless her, wow that baby is enormous. I hope she recovers well for you and at least you have two healthy kittens and she is speyed at the same time so once all this is over with you have her all sorted.

Looking forward to seeing kitten pics when they are a bit bigger.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

hmph

Well she has just brought both kittens downstairs, and decided that the place to be is......

The puppys CRATE!!!!!!!!!!`

ARGH! Why do they do these things??

Unfortunatly pup is a terrier - and although he's adapting really really well to the other cats, i certainly dont want him anywhere near tiny kittens. I only had him a few weeks before i found sheba in the skip.

what to do? - will think on it while i do the school run! I have for now zipped her into the crate, to ake sure he is kept out i'll pop him in the kitchen while i do the school run too.

hmph


----------

